# Leica Standard E help



## Lockley16 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello people. 
This is my first time on this forum and I was wondering if you could help we use my 1937 Leica Standard E. I don't have a rangefinder on it, just the regular sight and I can't read German. Could you guys help me learn how to use my camera fully. 

Thank you


----------



## BrianV (Apr 1, 2013)

"The Leica Manual" by Morgan and Lester is available as a free PDF download here:

THE LEICA MANUAL : WILLARD E.MORGAN : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

This version is from 1938, and will cover your camera.


----------

